# A fine video from the Air Force



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2005)

I just received this video via e-mail. Funny, but kind of crude, so not for the faint of heart.

***Disclaimer: This video contains references to male genitalia, R rated


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2005)

Cute! Especially the "puppet"!  
But, um...what was that female officer singing about?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2005)

Some female aviators, especially the manly, butchy women, actually have balls...


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

Mhyeah...right... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA that was funny man... FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2005)

lol


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

that's absolutly brilliant


----------

